

The cloud has failed. - incredicorp
http://struct3.com/has-the-cloud-failed-before-prime-time/
I was thinking about this, is the premise of ‘the cloud’ as an infrastructure failed even before it got well out of the gate?
======
gaius
The actual title of the article is " _Has_ the cloud failed?", can we please
not put our own editorial spin on things when submitting articles? We'll read
them and make up our own minds.

------
gaika
_"when a thing that cannot possibly go wrong goes wrong it usually turns out
to be impossible to get at and repair."_

When your server fails, you know how to fix it. When the cloud fails, you hope
that somebody will be able to fix it soon. When p2p fails you're probably out
of luck for a long time.

~~~
gaius
_When your server fails, you know how to fix it. When the cloud fails, you
hope that somebody will be able to fix it soon._

Well, not really. If your application is in a datacentre somewhere, whether
that's a hosting provider or somewhere within your organization, then it might
be a physical box, or a VM, or a running in a cluster or a cloud, it doesn't
matter. What does matter is that there are capable infrastructure specialists
on-hand to deal with any issues. That hasn't changed and won't ever change.

------
incredicorp
Hey, interesting view...Did not think of it that way.

FYI, This article has been quoted intensively:
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_failures_serious...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_failures_serious_time_t.php)

